# Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 WE HAVE BABIES! PICS



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

Damask is at 141 today and very huge. She is bred to Fairlea Hamlet *S E. I am hoping for 2 girls as she was sold with a doe back agreement. Day 145 will be Christmas.....I am getting very excited about new kids on the block....

Will post pics tomorrow if she will let me take any good ones.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 141*

YEH :leap: how exciting..praying for :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 141*

Can't wait to see her!! I hope you do get :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 141*

Very neat! I own hamlet now. Can't wait to see what he gives you. 

Will keep my fingers crossed for those :kidred: :kidred:

I got a doe on the same say and go crazy for kids too!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 141 Pics Added*

Here is Damask today day 142. She is pretty wide


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 141*

yeah I would say "wide load"

So do you know her history with kidding? like how many she usually has?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 141*

Holy....cow. Lol.


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 141*

Ohhhh My!!!!! she looks like she has a small herd in there... :stars:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 141*

Stacy I know her kidding history. She has had triplets until last year and had twins then. Not sure what we will get this time...But we will know soon enough. Just counting the days down


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 141*

fun - I say triplets since she has history of them and looks to be wide enough for more then two.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 141*

i say 6 1/2 babies


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 141*

hahahaha! 61/2 is a good round number lol! But I have to agree with stacy I say trips! Aaand I'm even gonna go out on a limb and say :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: Crossing fingers for ya! Good luck, and have a happy and safe kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 141*

Holy ...smoly...that is big.... :shocked:

Can't wait to see the kiddo's.... :thumb:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 141*

Day 144 today. She is trying very hard to get comfortable and it isnt easy. A little pawing but no goo. I so am hoping for :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: . I have the weekend off. So lets go Damask....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 141*

Happy and healthy Kidding.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 141*

Okay so she is holding out LOL
Can been seen on live cam on our website. Just click the live cam link
http://www.rainbowmeadowsfarm.com


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

How exciting! She's pawing and talking to her belly!! I'm so jealous...


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Well Day 146 today and she is still holding on to babies. She will wait until we are in the middle of this snow storm we have heading our way today into tomorrow. 
Isnt that always the way......

Cam is still live and I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Isn't that always how it happens? Good luck with the storm! Hopefully your girls will wait until after the storm passes.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I had no troubles seeing her last night, went and was able to do as you instructed...now the Cisco site is asking me to login???


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Until we figure out why Cisco is asking for login she can be seen on our website live cam. That is always up and running on her or the kids side if my husband is checking on them. But I will have him check into what is going on
www.rainbowmeadowsfarm.com


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Ditto... can't see today! and the Linksys link is gone


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

The cam on your site isn't showing up ....just a box with directions to DL firefox or go to link for IE


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

It is showing up on my computer because I am directly linked. Will have to have my husband check when he is at work tonight at midnight. Sorry we will get it back up soon.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Ha she'll probably kid tonight when none of us can watch her


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

OMGOODNESS!! She is sitting, burping...poor dear!! Reminds me of going 43 weeks with my last baby!!! Now I am wanting babies!!


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

It was working for me and then it went away...weird! I'll keep watching


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Went into my history folder and found the link...took me right to seeing her sitting like a dog, getting those kids lined up!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Glad its working. I just hope she doesnt kid while I am out on the roads working tonight. Gonna be a slow ride home. So I had someone request if she kids during this blizzard naming on Snow Drift.....LOL
Will be a long night for me


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

We are watching her for ya!! Although we are way too far away !!
She is up and down!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 147*

She is still holding out on us. I bet she will go when it is -10 tonight. It is pretty stormy right now. Heading out to shovel out the barn and check on everyone. They will not be going out to play today and I think they will like staying in the barn.

Keep you all posted


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Thank you for sharing the web cam with everyone to watch your doe that is so cool....now I want one...


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Okay, so last night my daughter and I were watching the web cam, and once I thought I saw her acting up!! I told Hannah, come see!! I think she is pushing!!, nope, she was scratching her butt!! We had the best laugh!!
Then this am we checked the web cam, and there were two hens roosting , one of them pecked the camera. teehee! Then I checked a bit later and saw something moving!! It was a hen!! My goodness what a fun thing to have!! This is better than TV!!!
Again thanks so much for posting, and sharing!! I won't have kids born till Late April, so this is a great baby fix!!


----------



## cercyonis (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Yeah, those chickens fake you out sometimes. Poor doe looks like she swallowed a couple of beach balls. :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Does anyone have the link to the cam? I'd really like to see it but on the site all I see is the login and I don't know the login?

Can someone please post it? (I'm going through kid withdrawls BAD!)


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I'm so with-ya on the kid withdrawals! And I actually have month old baby boys...but their pre-sold wethers...which is no fun for me cause I can't get attached (yeah right!) so I mentally just focus on the upcoming kids I'm thinking of Keeping! Hee hee!

I couldn't get the link to work either... it wanted me to download Firefox which I'm totally o.k. with as long as it doesn't mess up my currently perfectly working system & internet ????? I only have the business computer and it's our SOLE income...so if I break it, I'm TOAST!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

http://rmfarm.dyndns.org/main.cgi?next_file=main.htm
I saved it in my favorites cause all I was getting was a login page too.


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Thanks Liz I am not sure what is going on but I will have my husband check into it again.

She is still hanging on. Yes the rooster in with her is the guard. He protects her even from us.
They are funny.....


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I did notice that when I logged in this AM, it took me to a funny window, I just clicked out of it and there was the cam!!
I love her pet Roo!! That is awesome!!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Oh THANK YOU _ THANK YOU _ THANK YOU!! For the web cam link! IT WORKS GREAT!!

Even with the kids in bed, I still couldn't help a little scream when the pic popped up! i've been trying to get it to work for days... and while it was loading I was literally sitting here praying... "oh, please work" "Oh please work" and then it DID! Yippeee!!

This is better than Christmas for me!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

HEY EVERYONE!!! She is in labor! Check out the web cam!!!!!!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Should I call Rainbow Meadows farm and tell them???


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Hmmmm... just checking up on her .... looks like she's laying down relaxing... gosh seems like all the Web-Cam girls are holding their kids in TIGHT! I'm just going crazy here waiting for someone to kid! ray:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

What a faker!! 
I was so excited to see the link from Liz and thought I missed everything when I read the rest of the post!!
Now she's just laying there... driving us ALL crazy


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day ????*

If it helps any we are going crazy here too....We have a system in play where she is being watched most of the time. Gotta love the camera and family.

I dont think she is going to hold out much longer. She has dropped a lot and her udder is filling nicely. Will keep everyone posted with further developements


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

 Soooooorry!

I checked the cam for about 5 mins (thats all my schedule would allow) and saw her straining. She must have just been uncomfortable. She is def close though!
:stars:


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I do believe there are people from coast to coast closely watching your doe!!
That is awesome!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*



Victoria said:


> I do believe there are people from coast to coast closely watching your doe!!
> That is awesome!!


I agree! My kids keep asking if she has had her babies yet! I have a window open for Runaround's girls too! My kids love watching the videos


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Ditto.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Ha ha ha.... I just tried to check the camera and it give me an error message that says

*"Too many users already logged on" *

Thats too funny!! Now you know that your goatie is VERY supervised!! I wonder if there is a way to see how many of us are logged on watching???


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I can't see it now either, even with the direct link. I don't get any messages though. Just a blank area in the linksys box. I'll try again later.

Nervermind, I can see it now :clap:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

HEY!!!!!!!! I want to see too.....lol... I used the link that Liz gave us but it says I have to download some program. Did you all download it too???


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I still can't see it... at the moment... I know I could just a few hours ago... but now it says "Too many users are already logged in..."
Which I think is GREAT! Cause i know she's being watched like a hawk, and whoever see's first will post ASAP! Hee hee!
Wonder if she knows how popular she is LOL!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*



peggy said:


> HEY!!!!!!!! I want to see too.....lol... I used the link that Liz gave us but it says I have to download some program. Did you all download it too???


if it doesn't work go to the link, and then when it loads, click on 'video' you'll see it towards the top of the page that loads, that's how I got it to work.


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Babies have dropped. No goo yet and she is still eating us out of house and home. 
As for the camera we have the max # allowed at 10 users. Sorry it cant be more but some will get a blank screen or to many users. One downfall of the server we are using.

I pray for babies soon. She is driving me :GAAH:

I am hoping it will be during the day as I work 3rd shift.....


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

We'll have to take turns loggin in to check on her! LOL!!

That's just too funny - all of us hovering over our computers to watch her. :leap:

And you know we're all just on our tippy toe's...so eager to see BABIES!! 
:stars:  :leap: :clap: :wahoo:

She's the most popular girl across the USA right now! LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I've been trying to see her for the last 3 hours and can't cause the server reached it's limit....anything changed with her?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Same here!!

Whats going on??


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Nothing but sitting in the corner and chewing. Her ligs are very soft and babies are very low.

Everyone that views the camera is drawing off our bandwith because it is a direct camera view. That is why there is a limit to how many can view. I guess he will be looking into web hosting this and seeing if we can get it so more people can watch.
Our only problem with hosting it is people would not be able to move the camera as you can now. Damask better kid soon or there will be a riot going on :ROFL:

Will post if anything new happens


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

FINALLY GOT IN WOOOOO

DANNNNNNNNG she looks so fat! lol


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Okay, although it is so very hard, being a kind and sweet person that I am...I am gonna 8( give up my spot. I can't see hogggin it for all this time. Heck, had I known theres only 10 spots, I would of signed off much sooner!!
Please keep us updated!! Gotta see pics! I am guessing quads, three pink one blue!!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Poor girl....She looks so uncomfortable....


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I'm voting early morning pre-dawn babies...
Poor girl... she's looking so huge & uncomfortable....


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Anyone else watching Damask?


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I am thinking New Years babies. What a way to start of 2011.

I felt a baby way down low last night. I just hope she gives me the chance to run to the feed store and such today. I have the weekend off so anytime after running for supplies is a good time for me. 
I am glad she is resting as she will need it . Fingers crossed for babies at 12:01 tonight......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Hoping for ..2011 babies... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Anything??? Can't see her.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I can't see her now either... too many "fans' are already watching her...

But after LOTS of snickers from my family here about stressing over a goat kidding far away... well I had to actually look it up, mapquest it, and get an idea of how crazy I am...

So I have been completely GLUED to my computer for the last three days (atleast) waiting to see poor Damask kid a whole herd of her own... at a farm that is:

3,152 miles away from me...yup THREE THOUSAND MILES!.... :ROFL: 
Google says it will take me 2 full days plus 3 hours to get there! :slapfloor:

So, Damask honey... I'll be right over, but I might be a little late to the party!! LOL!! :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

She is just laying there chewing her cud


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*



Bellafire Farm said:


> I can't see her now either... too many "fans' are already watching her...
> 
> But after LOTS of snickers from my family here about stressing over a goat kidding far away... well I had to actually look it up, mapquest it, and get an idea of how crazy I am...
> 
> ...


That is too funny!!
We watched her while having dinner tonight, it looked like she was getting ready, but not yet, although it was nice to get to see her after a day..My hubby was so funny watching her too!! Better thank TV!!


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Like I say we are the NightHawks of the West Coast....whoo hoo WA & OR we will make sure all is well during the nighttime goat world :grouphug:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

She is still holding on to those babies. I havent been out to check her this morning yet and if there is any changes when I do I will post. I can't believe she is holding out


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

She's enjoying her fame! I tried to pull her up at work last night at the hospital to show the patients... too many people were on though 
I can see this morning she's still just laying there eating! Hopefully today!!!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

It is supposed to be 50 degrees here today so I think I will let her out to be with the others today for a little. So please dont panic everyone if she is not in her stall. Maybe a little walking might get her going....One can hope


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

what day is she on now?


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

There was a 5 day heat that we found out about so if second heat took she will be 147 today. So not time to start worrying yet. She is just gonna make everyone wait :GAAH: She was out for a little and is now back in stall because one of the other does started thumping on her.
I am hoping today but will wait it out with everyone else.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

She will go, it is a lot more stressful on us and I swear as we leave the barn the snicker at us :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

ok being on 147 sounds better then what I was thinking she was on.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I was able to watch her for a little while last night ..as the old year turned to the new... but I got bumped off...
I cant wait! I feel like she and I have really bonded.. tee hee


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*



Rainbow Meadows Farm said:


> There was a 5 day heat that we found out about so if second heat took she will be 147 today. So not time to start worrying yet. She is just gonna make everyone wait :GAAH: She was out for a little and is now back in stall because one of the other does started thumping on her.
> I am hoping today but will wait it out with everyone else.


WHEW!!! I was gonna start worrying, but now not so much!!
This has been the coolest thing for my family!! Off and on for several days we have been able to log on and watch this big mamma!!
Thanks so much for sharing this huge experience!!

I think your doe is now a part of all of us on TGS and beyond!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I have been watching her all day today, Right now she is sitting like a dog. Ive got a question for you Rainbow Meadows Farm, What kind of camera/setup do you have? The picture can be skippy sometimes, but other than that its great! You can also PM me


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

We have a linksys WVC 200 Security Cam. The reason why it is choppy at times is because everyone is logged directly into our camera and using our bandwith. You are seeing without going thru another server. This is why the camera itself only allows 10 users at a time. We didn't want to spend the extra 25 to 35 dollars a month to have it streamed thru someone else. Can use that money for the goats. 
So I am sorry if there is limited access but I am glad to have the camera to share.

It works great when there is only a few and my daughter isnt playing on her xbox


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I'm sure we are all very thankful for your camera system... and I think it's MARVELOUS that the biggest issue is that ONLY 10   of us can be logged on at a time! WoW!! That's pretty great if you really think about it.
10 die hard fans!! Not to mention the rest that are waiting, wanting, trying, to see too. That's some pretty great publicity and advertising!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

She certainly looks as though she's dropped....her butt has a point to it when seen from above and as wide as she is, I really hope she has at least 3 in there for you! Oh yes...I love the fact that I get to see progress on does and maybe even catch a delivery with goaties so far away! LOL....I don't have a problem waiting my turn but I do get to see her as soon as I hit the link at 4 30 am before I go feed my brats.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Oh, just checking up on her... poor baby, she looks so uncomfortable sitting there like a doggie with her hindend on the ground and her front legs still up. Poor girl...I feel for ya' honey! Just a little bit longer.... :hug:


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I just can't believe how big she is! Poor thing, hope the babies come soon ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Happy and Healthy kidding.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

All I can see is a chicken at the moment lol. Damask sure is wide! What day do you guess she will kid? How are her ligs? Is she getting posty at all?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I feel so bad for her! Looks like sitting on her butt is the only position that is comfortable.


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Okay ya'all today is 150.. :clap: does anyone wanna make bets on what time she'll kid...hehe
Well it 3am pst and she's just sleeping...and laying around...


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Who's laying down in the stall with her? She's so cute head bumping him....like "Hello, get outta my way! I'm workin' here!!"


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

We had a doe last year who kidded FIVE tiny kids.... and I don't remember her being THIS BIG! I'm so excited to see her kid! And I'm SO happy that she's in such great hands there!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

She is gone...unless she turned into a chicken :whatgoat:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Oh, she is back now :leap:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

We are letting her out with the herd to walk a little. I will be taking her out of the stall in a few so don't worry everyone. She is just going for a walk while I do barn chores.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

How is she doing?

I can see her , but it isn't the same as being there.

I hope she has a textbook kidding for you.


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

She is doing good. We are waiting for her to give up the babies. She seems to have filled a lot more and got in some much needed time outside today. I can only home it is soon......


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

This goat has got to be nearing day 160! Have you considered inducing her so the kids don't get to big?


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I can't seem to get on now, but it did look like the kids have dropped, if she took on the 5 day heat than she would be about 151 days correct..


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Barb you are correct. 5 Day heat would make today 151. She has dropped more and her udder is full and tight. We are watching close and my vet says I still have a few days before she will induce. So heres hoping for kids tonight or tomorrow


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I hope she goes soon so you don't have to induce her.


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Anyone else having trouble with the webcam direct from the website, its asking for a username and password... I'm having withdrawals here, I don't have any due till the middle of next month  And I want to see babies !
I did see mom in there this morning with her with another person checking her out and than they left the stall with Damask :GAAH: 
I need to know whats going on, I've been watching her for a week or more now... :hair:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I've been watching her without issues for about a week now too...

But this morning I got this error message...


> The server rmfarm.dyndns.org at Authorization requires a username and password.
> 
> Warning: This server is requesting that your username and password be sent in an insecure manner (basic authentication without a secure connection).


Hmmmm....

I honestly think she is waiting for them to build her a new barn.... goodness knows their going to need a 2nd barn for her & her kids - I swear she must have a HERD in there!!! LOL! :slapfloor:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

She is outside enjoying the fresh air. We are still waiting on babies. I will put the camera back up when I put her in h
the stall. Was checking to make sure she didnt have a stuck baby and as of right now all is fine...boy 152 today....Please soon I am going grey waiting...lol

My husband is working on a streamline sight so more will be able to view. I got booted off myself this morning :hair:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

So we're eager to see her new barn! I'm just CERTAIN that's what she's waiting for! A whole new "wing" all to herself & her little family. LOL! :ROFL:


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I have to admit..I have been watching her off and on for over a week!! I get booted off and am able to get back on for a bit..I am getting a bit obsessed with Damask...like ..a bit over, (teehee) come on BABIES!!!!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:

BTW, Rainbow Meadows Farm, it is so cool that you are sharing this with all of us!! 
Lord knows how many nervous mothers you have created though!!!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

It's nice to see the kids born on cam and I have watched the Spice and Gale but I can't see yours unless I download "Cisco" something program. I hate to download anything else on my computer so if yu get a streamline cam, that would be awesome. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Try this link let us know if it works
http://www.streamby.com/cameras/view/ra ... dows-farm/


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

It says that the camera is not live yet. :shrug:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I got the same the camera isn't live yet.. She is resting peacefully now I am baby sitting.. lol Frosty


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I just clicked on the farm website and then clicked on live cam and it went right to it. I must say she looks miserable. Poor baby, I hope everything goes smoothly for her and all those babies she's gonna have. Good Luck!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Sorry, Iwantgoats....that didn't work for me. Do you use Foxfire?


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Woohooo I got on!! It works!! :leap: 
Okay, I'll calm down...


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I can't believe she's still holding. I think she's the biggest pregnant goat I've ever seen! Poor thing...sending labor vibes.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I think we should use the ol' wives tale of taking her out for some spicy Mexican food - That'll do the trick!!! :ROFL:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I was thinking about taking her for a ride on a real bumpy road. Bounce them babies out....I want babies so bad and she is not working with the program :angry:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I know when I was HUGE and pregnant - the doctor wanted me out walking around as much as possible. Can you let her run out in a pen or in a yard or something to get her moving around - that will help her alot. Also calcium drench - as if she has multiples (haha) it could drain her body.

Exercise, Exercise, Exercise.... I don't put mine "up" until they are in active labor as they do so much better out with everyone  Good Luck


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

She has been out but right now we are having a snow storm. If it dies down a little I will be letting her out. She was put in this pen as she is new to our herd and I have some nasty herd queens at times. So to protect her and the babies she goes out with the herd every chance we get be out there with her


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Everyone cares for their goats differently. What might work for them, might not work for you. Please respect other peoples way of caring for their own goats. Viewing a camera into another persons barn is a privilege. :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Ya the excersising DIDNT work for me lol

My doe was like 5 days overdue so I tried walking her alot, it just stressed her out alot. I have heard it work though But as ashley said all goats are different


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Ashley - I wasn't being rude - I was giving a suggestion that help them out! There was nothing rude in that at all - and yes - my goats I do my way - and I was stating that "I" do not lock them up till they are ready to kid - I never said that she was doing ANYTHING wrong.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I never once pointed out names. If you feel there is an issue you can PM me. This topic is about a goat ready to kid, and it will remain that. There is no need to be defensive.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Any word on Damask?? Her udder looks tight..


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

 I want to see the camera and I cant! It says its off Line right now. And thanks again for letting us wait and watch with you, cant wait to see what you get.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

got it through the website :leap:


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I can't believe the poor goat hasn't kidded yet???? My goodness!!!!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I haven't been able to watch this cam like the phoenix rising cam, but I've been trying to follow along with the forum. Geeesh what day is she on? Seems like a lot of late kiddings this year. I hope my girls don't do this :hair:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Still no kids!?!? She sure is taking her sweet old time about it.... :wink:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

 Still no kids at 154 today. She is taking her sweet time.

I want babies and she is not working with me on this.....

What a brat :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

I hope that she goes soon! Prayers for a healthy delivery too


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*



liz said:


> I hope that she goes soon! Prayers for a healthy delivery too


Yea, me too!!
I watched you sitting with her tonight, what a sweet doe you have there!


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

That poor girl!!! Hope she delivers soon... :shocked: . Is she overdue yet??


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Where did Damask go??? I don't see her on the web cam.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Yea, I haven't seen here in a while either...
Hope she's just out getting some air...


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Sorry I have been away most of the day. Damask is in good hands tonight. We induced her and I felt that it was best that she be closer to a vet just in case there are any problems. She will not be on camera giving birth. I feel for her well being that this judgement call was the best one for her. I will keep everyone posted as I find things out. Keep her in your prayers.

ray:


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Thanks for the update!!!
I will be anticipating her babies!!
Thanks for keeping us informed!!


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Thanks for letting us know, we were all concerned about her.
Praying for a safe delivery and lots of healthy kids..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Sending prayers that Damask does well and has a healthy delivery. Thank you so much for easing our minds with an up date.


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Thanks!!! Hope all goes well...let us know!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

good idea... I almost panicked when I saw an empty stall! Good luck!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

She is still holding on to them right now. Just thought I would jump on and let everyone know nothing yet


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

Your doe is in my thoughts and prayers as well. This is a rough time with late kiddings. I wish her a healthy delivery of kids. Come on Damask you can do it :stars:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 Day 145*

depending on the method of induction and the doe she could take a few days to spit those babies out


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!*

:leap: :leap: :leap: I am happy to announce that we are now very happy goat owners. Damask kidded tonight :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: in that order.
I am thankful for special friends that helped us through all of this by taking her in so she could be closer to a vet if needed. She kidded with assistance 3 very healthy babies.

I will post pics tomorrow once I get her home.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!*

congrats....can't wait to see them..... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!*

:clap: wonderful! can't wait to see pics!


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!*

WOO HOO!!!!! :dance: :clap: :leap:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!*

Good for you can't wait for pix


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!*

I am sooooooo happy for you...I am glad it all turned out well and can't wait for pictures...Way to go Damask!!!!!!!!! Now it's my turn for the waiting game. Candy is gonna make me wait till we are in the neg. digits and 2am or something


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!*

WHEW!!!
That is so awesome!! I am so stinkin happy for you!!! So stinkin happy for Damask!! So now you can give a doe kid back, be square, and move forward!! YIPPIE!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: 
Thanks again for letting us all peek in on her, anticipating her babies arrival!! WOOOHOOO!! Cant wait to see pics!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!*

CONGRATS!!!! What great news! I can't wait to see the pics! I am sure you are ready to have them home!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!*

oh so glad you had a happy ending and you get to have a girl too  (If I recall right carlene wanted a doe back if im wrong excuse my mistake)


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!*

AWESOME! Can't wait for photos! I am so glad for a happy ending with such a long wait and worry mounting. She is a gorgeous doe too, and TWO doelings! Major celebration!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!*

yay!! :leap: can't wait for pics!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!*

:leap: :wahoo:

whhooo-hooo... pics? Names?.. hee hee...no pressure, right? LOL!

Congratulations!!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!*

Finally!!!  
So glad she did well! Can't wait to see pics.
:stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!*

Glad all went well


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!*

Congrats! I bet they are so cute. Can't wait to see them :balloons:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!*

Congrats on healthy triplets and a healthy mama!! Can't wait to meet your babies :hug:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!*

Damask and babies are home and on camera. It has been a long couple of days. I will let them settle back in and get pics later.

Thanks for everyone's support.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!*

This is awesome! Congrats :stars: 
:kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: is perfect :dance:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!*

Beautiful little family!!! Those babies are nice sized too, they all look very content.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!*

Saw them on camera! Look cute from what I can tell, and good sized! Congrats...what can be better than :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: than :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: ! Can't get much better than that with healthy kids! Congrats, congrats, congrats!


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!*

Oh my goodnes they are YUMMY!!!
Great! Now I have baby fever!!!!! 

They look so sweet!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!*

No fair you guys get to see the cam :shrug: 
Can't wait to see pics :wink:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Kids Corral CR Damask 3*D AR2333 WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!*

These are not the greatest of Pics but I wanted everyone to see them. Will try to get my camera working tomorrow and get better ones.

My 3 new little ones. No names yet but soon


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

congrats...they are so cute~~!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwwww they are soooo cute!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful !!! Cant wait to see the real colors... Congratulations!!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

:stars:


----------

